# Movies / movie scenes that made you men (and women) cry !



## Al-Yasa (Feb 15, 2009)

yep , you heard me list some film/ film moments that made you weep like a little girl

dont be embaressed this is the internet

*1. Shawshank Redemption* - the last 20 min
*2. Braveheart* - when William Wallace  cried freedom
*3. Green Mile* - 
*4. The Iron Giant*


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Feb 15, 2009)

Marely and me, when the dog was dying.
You could tell how much the man loved his dog,even though he was the worst dog ever, and it reminded me how much I loved mine.
Even guys in the movies were crying


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

Belongs in Konoha Theatre section. I think there is a thread for this anyways.


----------



## HinataSanctuary (Feb 15, 2009)

I am such a softie, I cry at everything 

A Walk to Remember - the second she announced that she had 
*Spoiler*: __ 



cancer


, I started crying till the end. [[ spoiler tags for people who didn't see the movie ]]

Bridge to Terabithia - Leslie died 

I cry at almost every movie I see, really 

But mainly, I cry these days because of animal abuse, the music video for Martina McBride's 'Concrete Angel', and sad fanfictions and everything. I cry a lot.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 15, 2009)

There has been no movie that has caused me to cry.  Some have came close, but none have yet to do such.


----------



## Tyger (Feb 15, 2009)

it takes a lot for a movie to make me cry, considering ive never cried during one. but i came close to tears while watching Two Brothers. That movie with the two tigers.


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 15, 2009)

Fluke (little puppy...;_
I Am Legend (those who have seen it know what I mean)
Titanic

That's about all I can think of right now. A lot of anime makes me cry though.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 15, 2009)

i cannot recall any movies that made me cry


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 15, 2009)

i don't think any movies has made me cry, but i've come close to crying.

the movie Simon Birch almost made me cry, the ending was sad 
but i didn't cry though.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 15, 2009)

The Lion King.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm pretty emotional, so I probably couldn't list all the movies that have made me cry. 

Some in particular though~
-The Notebook
-A Walk to Remember
-The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
-The Green Mile
-Crash
-Bridge to Terabithia
-Life is Beautiful

Pretty much any movie that's rather sad makes me cry. :<


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think a movie has ever made me cry (which is strange because I'm a very emotional person) but a couple have come close. One that comes to mind is the scene in Chumscrubber when Dean was freaking out in his room and his stereo started playing the song from when he found his dead friend.


----------



## Levithian (Feb 15, 2009)

What happened with main character, in Phantom of the paradise, when I watched the movie the first time back when I was very young.


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I cried at the end of 300.


----------



## Levithian (Feb 15, 2009)

Also in tales from the Darkside the movie, In the story called a lovers Vow or something like that, when his wife turned into the gargoyle, and had to kill him even though she loved him...He said, I loved you, and she said and I loved you but you broke your vow and that sealed our fate, then bit his throat out. Even there kids turned into those creatures, it was so sad. I didn't cry but almost.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2009)

None that I can remember, but surely there has been at least one.

Move to Theater, plzkbai.


----------



## PerveeSage (Feb 15, 2009)

Crash the movie, when the arabian guy shoots the mexican's daughter. i didnt cry when she got shot, i cried when they found out ...well i dont wanna spoil it.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Feb 15, 2009)

The Adventures of Pluto Nash....


----------



## Juice (Feb 15, 2009)

Pokemon the first movie.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 15, 2009)

Only two movies made me cry a lot, and they were The Green Mile and Click (suprisingly)


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2009)

I cried during House of the Dead, One Last Call, and Gilgi(?).  What was seen couldn't be unseen


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Feb 16, 2009)

Cirus said:


> There has been no movie that has caused me to cry.  Some have came close, but none have yet to do such.





Have you seen saving private ryan or shawshank?



Ema Skye said:


> Only two movies made me cry a lot, and they were The Green Mile and _*Click*_ (suprisingly)



I heard this movie had a sad ending....unfortunately it was one of the worst movies I've ever seen and I didn't even get halfway through...
----------------------------------------------------------------
My own:
Looks like that won't be a problem (Valerie's scene from V for vendetta)

Various scenes from Saving Private Ryan

The ending of American History X


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 16, 2009)

I Am Legend, Lion King, and Click which if you can watch all the way through it is sad near the end.

All I can think of


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 16, 2009)

_Amargeddon, Lion King, I am legend, Sweet November...and a few more i can't remember now._


----------



## Zapdos (Feb 16, 2009)

Old Yeller
Of Mice and Men
Schindler's List
Love Story


----------



## Beυrre (Feb 16, 2009)

i cried during Because of Winn Dixie, when the girl is trying to find the dog and she starts yelling at her dad for splitting with her mom.

Also Lion King, The Notebook, etc.

so many i cant remember.

Stuff like that gets me. ;_;


----------



## Vermillionage (Feb 16, 2009)

well when i was little...all Disney movies


Now..
*
The color purple..
--------------------------
It's a Wonderful Life--(*every time a bell rings..an angel get's his wings*)
---------------------------
La Vita è bella..(italian Holocaust Drama)
---------------------------
Of Mice and Men
---------------------------
Requiem for a dream
---------------------------
hotaru no haka (Grave of the Fireflies)
---------------------------

*


----------



## Fay (Feb 16, 2009)

Seven Pounds
Titanic
The Notebook

Can't think of more right now.


----------



## Sugar&Spice (Feb 16, 2009)

E.T. when he was dying


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 16, 2009)

Titanic 
... and some I don't remember


----------



## Alice (Feb 16, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption, Green Mile, Knocking on Heaven's Door, Schindler's List - those were epic tearjerkers


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 16, 2009)

So many movies made me cry: Titanic, Troy, Gladiator, Armageddon, I am Legend...
The most recent movies that made cry are:

- *The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*  
I started to cry from the very first scene and in the end when the baby closes his eyes, it was too much  

- *Valkyrie* ahhhh the end, I knew they were doomed but still...


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 16, 2009)

Memoirs of a Geisha / The scene where the Chairman and Sayuri finally confess their love .

God I cried .

Armageddon / Liv Tyler crying .

Game over .


----------



## Levithian (Feb 16, 2009)

Sugar&Spice said:


> E.T. when he was dying



*As a young kid I was afraid of ET, so I actually hoped he would die...Lol.*


----------



## colours (Feb 16, 2009)

more like what movie DOESN'T make me cry


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Feb 16, 2009)

The lion King, and if TV-shows count, then Scrubs as well... The episode _My lunch_ (episode 20 season 5).


----------



## Honzou (Feb 16, 2009)

I've never cried during a movie, I've come close though, 
in Hotel Rwanda when the nuns and the priest are singing in the rain on the way towards the hotel, it was really sad. Everyone else who was watching the movie was crying though.


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 16, 2009)

I never cried because of a movie, but recently my eyes become watery while watching anything that is at least a bit melancholy...
But the real breakdowns were:
-Pearl Habour 
-Simon Birch
-The Mighty
-Freewill 
-Forest Gump
-Armageddon
-The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## horsdhaleine (Feb 16, 2009)

Zelary (Czech|Slovak) 
La Vita ? bella (Italy)
Sigh (Chinese)


Many more... can't remember 
Didn't cry exactly... just c-controlled s-sobs....


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 16, 2009)

When Bambis mom died.

I cried for a week.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Feb 16, 2009)

I watched a cute Iranian film before... I think it's called _children of heaven_.

I didn't cry... but I was like.... "Awwwwww...."


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 16, 2009)

i don't cry easily... although some movies have made me tear up...

click - when sandler was dying in the rain
tears of the sun - when that african woman was thanking willis
blood diamond - when dicaprio was dying while he called that reporter girl


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, I forgot Brokeback Mountain...


----------



## Tsikari (Feb 16, 2009)

Braveheart and Dead Poet's Society are the ones coming to mind right now.


----------



## buff cat (Feb 16, 2009)

The only one I can remember off hand is Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

I cried during Twilight. The thought of thousands of young women getting hypnotized to be obedient doormats to men was too much to bear.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 16, 2009)

How could i forget....

The Lion King .
One of my favourite movies.

Of mice and men was pretty sad too


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 16, 2009)

oh yeahh, i forgot: *seven pounds* and *the pursuit of happyness* too.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2009)

OP is ballin'

The ending of The Iron Giant still gets me.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 16, 2009)

I probarely cried once, but I cant remember wich one.


----------



## dinhosaur (Feb 16, 2009)

I think a part or parts of "My Sassy Girl" (Korean version not crappy US version) got me to tear up a tad.

There have been other movies but I don't remember any that made me cry.


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Feb 16, 2009)

Shoujo Tsubaki Midori made me cry like a goddamn pansy.

The Dream of the Red Chamber Movie made in the 1970's, too.


----------



## SP (Feb 16, 2009)

Gah, I cry at anything.


----------



## April (Feb 16, 2009)

Bajo de la Misma Luna
3:59 - 5:11

A Walk To Remember
7:39 - 8:24 

....


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 16, 2009)

The family man
Crash
Forest Gump
Bridge to Terebithia
Sister hood of the traveling pants
The Piano man
Homeward bound
Land before time
Pokemon the first movie
Twilight 
The ending scene to the Pursuit of Happyness I saw on Youtube
That one movie we watched in school about learning disabilities

I'll cry to anything


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 16, 2009)

I Am Legend...

the Truman Show...


----------



## horsdhaleine (Feb 16, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> The family man
> Crash
> Forest Gump
> Bridge to Terebithia
> ...



How interesting....


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 16, 2009)

horsdhaleine said:


> How interesting....



ash was frozen to a stone statue thing, and all the pokemon were crying 

that movie was pretty sad (it didn't make me cry though, but it was touching)


----------



## Horrid Crow (Feb 17, 2009)

Carolyn♥ said:


> ash was frozen to a stone statue thing, and all the pokemon were crying
> 
> that movie was pretty sad (it didn't make me cry though, but it was touching)



I saw that movie in theatre when I was little and when the two Pikachu's started slapping eachother I *nearly* cried. 
Yes nearly. I'm a man and no fucking cartoon is gonna make me spill tears.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 17, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> I saw that movie in theatre when I was little and when the two Pikachu's started slapping eachother I *nearly* cried.



That part was actually pretty sad. That entire scene with the frozen Ash and all the crying and stuff was sad 

Thats right, I admit it! The first Pokemon movie makes me sad!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 17, 2009)

i cried during spiderman 3

it was that bad


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> i cried during spiderman 3
> 
> it was that bad



I cried when Peter started to cry. It was just so funny I was busting into tears.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

No movies yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2009)

Grave of the Fireflies is the only one I can think of.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Feb 17, 2009)

ah im ashamed to say im guilty of this.

i cry a lot more when it involves animals or if its animated.

also ever since becoming a parent anything involving kids being scared or crying really pulls at the heartstrings like crazy.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 17, 2009)

Dr.Majestic said:


> ah im ashamed to say im guilty of this.
> 
> i cry a lot more when it involves animals or if its animated.
> 
> also ever since becoming a parent anything involving kids being scared or crying really pulls at the heartstrings like crazy.



like bambi ?

my best mate was traumatized by that movie when he was 6


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 18, 2009)

Lion King
Wall-E
Edward Scissorhands
The Fox and the Hound (this movie is a killer)
The Butterfly effect


I'm a hypersensitive guy, I'll cry at almost anything.


----------



## Tifa (Feb 18, 2009)

The Green mile and Titanic made me cry but also The ring 2, it's true . But I've seen worse, my mum cried watching Pokemon: The first movie.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 18, 2009)

The Soliloquy of Roy Batty

_I've seen things you people wouldn't believe.
Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion.
I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate.
All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain.
Time to die. _


----------



## Psychic (Feb 18, 2009)

I cry in alot of movies...but I never cried so hard like I did watching the ending of "the Notebook" oh, it's a classic tear bomber!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 18, 2009)

horsdhaleine said:


> How interesting....



Shut up 

update- 
fox and the hound
The Iron Giant
Joyeux Noel
Armageddon
Romeo + Juliet


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 18, 2009)

Chimes said:


> Fluke (little puppy...;_
> *I Am Legend (those who have seen it know what I mean)*Titanic
> 
> That's about all I can think of right now. A lot of anime makes me cry though.



I know what you're talking about, but I didn't cry


----------



## Starrk (Feb 19, 2009)

_I Am Legend_ - The dog


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2009)

I almost cried at the dog part. But I didn't. :ho

I cried when he was talking to the mannequin


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2009)

lol, the climax in John Q made me cry.(I was younger)

Rashomon almost did. When the Last Sword is Drawn almost did. Tale of Two Sisters kindof almost made me cry. The Host too.

Wow, something about Asian movies......


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2009)

I remember John Q.

That was the movie when I first learned what rape was.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2009)

.....................................

When was someone raped in that movie?


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2009)

Never.

I just remember rape came up somewhere in the dialouge and I wondered what the word meant.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 19, 2009)

If OAVs count, the tentacle rape in the church scene from Youjuu Toshi. If not, the shower scene from The Specialist. It made me a man.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 19, 2009)

The End of Green Mile: I couldn't help it. This guy was so good and had to die.........

If I watched it now without knowing the ending, The Iron Giant when he sacrifices himself to destroy the nuke.


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 19, 2009)

The scene with May in The Secret Life Of Bees.


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2009)

I had to double take on that. I thought I read that shit Secret Life of an American Teenager.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2009)

lol, even though it's not crying, one movie almost made me throw up. It's called "Terror Toons"........I dunno if it was the fact that the dudes innards looked like the chicken teriyaki I was eating at the time(I cant eat while watching violent movies anymore, lol).......or if the movie was simply that gross(bad)........for awhile, it was my worst movie of all time.........now I'd say its........4th or so.

Touch of Death got a similar(although less) reaction from me when a fat woman gets her face cooked off in a microwave or something......but it was the context of the scene(it was almost played for laughs) that threw me off. 

Oh yeah, Dead Alive came pretty close too early on when the mother gets sick.

So crying isn't the only thing a movie can make you do!


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 21, 2009)

just recently..

*"Marley and Me."*

but my all-time tear jerker movie is..

*"The Notebook."*


----------



## Mashy (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Luck Chuck made me cry. 

It was _that_ shitty.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Feb 21, 2009)

i shed some tears on Brave heart  and the anime Black cat bout creed past


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2009)

*Click* (seriously, it's almost hard to believe for people who did not see it, but those who did... )
*Koizora* (it's some jap dorama movie. The last 30 minutes were killer tearjerkers )

*The Lion King. *

There a bunch more. I like to cry at movies.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

Homeward Bound.  When the old dog couldn't jump out of the ditch.


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Homeward Bound.  When the old dog couldn't jump out of the ditch.



This scarred me for life.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't seen Marley and Me yet.  And I basically refused to see it because I assume that it will be sad.

I guess I have a soft spot for dogs.  -shrug-


----------



## nice vibe (Feb 21, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Homeward Bound.  When the old dog couldn't jump out of the ditch.




You mean Buddy (was that his name?)????

And when Sassy and Chance couldn't find him. 



I can't believe I remember their names.


Anyway, The Color Purple never fails to make me cry like a bitch.


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought it was like Shadow or something.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

Shadow sounds right to me.  Glad to see everyone remembers how sad that movie was


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

I saw it when I was like 6 or something. I think I was crying my eyes out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm...I was probably 13 or something.  I don't think I cried...but I remember being sad.

There was a part in Jaws where a golden retriever was shown swimming and then there was evidence that indicated the dog had been eaten by the shark.  I thought that was sad too.


----------



## Even (Feb 22, 2009)

The Green Mile 
Titanic (when the Irish mom is reading for her kids when the ship is sinking)
I Am Legend (I'm sure you know which scene I'm talking about )
Equilibrium (the scene with the dogs)
Grave of the Fireflies (saddest effing movie of all time )
Braveheart (when William Wallace screams "FREEDOOOOM!!!")


----------

